# Should I get a 2002 325I or 2001 330i or 2000 328I



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ok guys I got the idea . . . I was just tring to make the original poster feel good about his new purchase . . . it's gotta suck to come here and tell everyone you bought a demo, then have everyone telling you that you made a mistake . . .


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *ok guys I got the idea . . . I was just tring to make the original poster feel good about his new purchase . . . it's gotta suck to come here and tell everyone you bought a demo, then have everyone telling you that you made a mistake . . . *


No, and I hate you too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *No, and I hate you too.  *


you don't hate me . . .


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *you don't hate me . . .   *


 :liar:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:grouphug:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *:liar: *


 :slap: :neener:


----------

